# Country water



## tinkersdelight (Dec 24, 2010)

Had this in since Y2K...Baker manufacturing set up on top of my well head.
Electric pump at 220' and this sits above at 180'
Will pump upstairs. Attach a garden hose, whatever... Always ready to go


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice! Missing the Boise area. No mountains on the horizon here in Missouri.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Those "polished-rod-with-packing" pump heads are getting to be very rare and expensive.


----------

